# Good low energy dog breed?



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

My fiance and I are looking to get a dog in the new year. We never had the space originally, but since moving we now have more space and more time for a dog.

I've looked at things like a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Boxer, quite a few others....has anyone any suggestions for a:

- low to medium energy

- medium(ish) size

- friendly and obedient (i.e. won't get ****y like an Akita)

- low malting

dog breed we should be looking at?

The only ones that are defo out are:

- German Shepherd (she doesn't like them, though I do lol!)

- small dogs

Any suggestions?

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Labrador?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I love boxers and grew up with 2 but they are mad as hell (in a good way).

I wouldn't say a Rhodesian Ridgeback was medium energy either!!

A staffy or English Bull would be better for you and I'd go with a Staffy Bitch - great little dogs


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Old English Sheep Dog...


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Get yoursen a Rottie mate.

In the house they are very chilled,my girl is nearly 2,hardly sheds,weighs 34KG .

As with all dogs needs plenty of stimulation both exercise and mentally (just taught mine to fetch the remote control....how good is that lol).

Great dogs!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

bollox to a breed...

just get down your local RSPCA rescue centre and get a mutt...

There are so many dogs needing a good home, its criminal to pay a breeder for a dog. You also get a dog with less likelihood of inbred genetic defects. My last two dogs were great, both mix and match, both incredibly healthy, both lasted more than 17 years.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I love boxers and grew up with 2 but they are mad as hell (in a good way).
> 
> I wouldn't say a Rhodesian Ridgeback was medium energy either!!
> 
> A staffy or English Bull would be better for you and I'd go with a Staffy Bitch - great little dogs


What's the energy like on a Ridgeback? I heard you could take them out for a couple decent walks during the day and they'd be happy?

My brother wants to take it on his sprint training too - not sure if that'd make it more hyper or wear it out a bit?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

el capitano said:


> Get yoursen a Rottie mate.


They are great dogs when raised by a good owner. Bitches are ace.

I will say though that a full grown male rottie is probably the only dog in the world that has actually made me feel intimidates! They are big powerfull animals.

My mate had one that used to put it's nashers 2" from your balls and growl from it's toes. Not a nice feeling


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> bollox to a breed...
> 
> just get down your local RSPCA rescue centre and get a mutt...
> 
> There are so many dogs needing a good home, its criminal to pay a breeder for a dog. You also get a dog with less likelihood of inbred genetic defects. My last two dogs were great, both mix and match, both incredibly healthy, both lasted more than 17 years.


I was thinking this, but I thought you're taking less of a risk with a breed because you know more what to expect - with a mongrel, I'd have no idea if it was going to be easy to train, good with kids, good with smaller animals or have a massive prey drive etc....


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Uriel said:


> *They are great dogs when raised by a good owner. Bitches are ace.*
> 
> I will say though that a full grown male rottie is probably the only dog in the world that has actually made me feel intimidates! They are big powerfull animals.
> 
> My mate had one that used to put it's nashers 2" from your balls and growl from it's toes. Not a nice feeling


Thats the same with all dogs i reckon. I agree Bitches are great,less challenging IMO and full of love....at least mine is.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

el capitano said:


> Get yoursen a Rottie mate.
> 
> In the house they are very chilled,my girl is nearly 2,hardly sheds,weighs 34KG .
> 
> ...


Can you train them to be good with strangers? We have people coming in and out here all the time - in fact during the day it'll be with us at the warehouse, so you get deliveries and I dont want it to kill any of the parcelforce blokes...they'd probably charge for that lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> What's the energy like on a Ridgeback? I heard you could take them out for a couple decent walks during the day and they'd be happy?


Iv'e known people with 2 and they were mental! again great dogs and well trained but needed a lot of exercise.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone any experience with Great Pyrenees?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyrenees


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

el capitano said:


> Thats the same with all dogs i reckon.


Totally agree mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Slamdog said:


> bollox to a breed...
> 
> just get down your local RSPCA rescue centre and get a mutt...
> 
> There are so many dogs needing a good home, its criminal to pay a breeder for a dog. You also get a dog with less likelihood of inbred genetic defects. My last two dogs were great, both mix and match, both incredibly healthy, both lasted more than 17 years.


Good advice.

I was watching a programme recently and a bloke was selecting a dog from a dogs' home..... some were jumping up and down in their pens as he walked by - how could you ignore them? :sad:

I'm stupid soft with animals, I don't think I could go to a dogs' home and have to choose just one - I'd want them all.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> Can you train them to be good with strangers? We have people coming in and out here all the time - in fact during the day it'll be with us at the warehouse, so you get deliveries and I dont want it to kill any of the parcelforce blokes...they'd probably charge for that lol


Its how theyre brought up mate,same with any dog. Mine is fantastic with anyone who comes in,great with my mates lil boy and other dogs.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> I was thinking this, but I thought you're taking less of a risk with a breed because you know more what to expect - with a mongrel, I'd have no idea if it was going to be easy to train, good with kids, good with smaller animals or have a massive prey drive etc....


its a fair comment but you can see in a mutt its basic makeup. if you get a terrier cross then it will be pretty much like any other terrier, a bit of a hunter, very protective of its ground. Lab cross... collie cross, shepherd cross.. you know the general makeup...

I nearly got a great dane/dobermann cross from battersea dogs home in the late 80's... burgundy coat, massive pup it was.. 8 months old and 4 foot tall from ground to head when stood normally. i couldn't give it the space it needed so ended up with my terrier cross.

you can get pedigree dogs from rescue centres, people dump all dogs, regardless of breed... its up to you of course, but i would seriously visit the 2 or three local rescue places and see whats there. It will be cheaper than a breeder and you will be giving a good home to an animal that otherwise might have been put down.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

go to local dog pound mate-try online,there are always nice dogs needing a good home


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I think we'll do that - there's a couple round here....just been looking online.

Be nice if there was a nice dog there we could help out.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i just had a look too... your local rspca places are preston and bb5 postcode...

dont forget the pdsa as well as your local vets... the vets usually have a notice board where people want to home pups...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with get a rescue dog, but if you want a pure breed, there are lots of them needing homes too, and the bonus is that if they are adults, you usually will get some info about them and you will know in advanc if they are big dozy buggers or hyper as hell.

Look on this forum for pure-bred dogs looking for homes.......

I got my American Bulldog through this site (its like a shopping list of dogs lol) and hes the best ever... I used to take him to work to the supps shop I ran, hes docile and friendly, great in the car etc etc.....

http://www.dogpages.org.uk/forums/index.php


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Anyone any experience with Great Pyrenees?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyrenees


I thought you wanted a medium sized dog?* pyrenean,s are a giant breed.*

*
I had a leonberger which are similar size and disposition,dont need much exercise but shed tons of hair! so need brushing almost daily!*

*
temperament is excellent great with kids and very loyal.*

*
*

*
*


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jack Russel, I know a few and they are a great dog, some can be nippy. Here is my Jack Russel


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

so... Thor... with the russel in a pink tutu?

i do wonder sometimes......

i had a jack as a kid... great dog.... till it ate my guinea pigs. its dad was one that would rip your legs off if you looked at it...


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Get a labrador. I have one had 1 before although needed to be put down at 16. My dog now is a black one called troy 18months old lovely dog great company and medium size for being in the house all the time. He is lyin sleepin at my feet now lol. I also love the choc ones think they are lovely to


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> so... Thor... with the russel in a pink tutu?
> 
> i do wonder sometimes......
> 
> i had a jack as a kid... great dog.... till it ate my guinea pigs. its dad was one that would rip your legs off if you looked at it...


lol... She looks cute :thumb: it was not my idea :whistling:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this a Jack Russel?-


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

springer spaniel. brilliant dogs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Springer_Spaniel


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> bollox to a breed...
> 
> just get down your local RSPCA rescue centre and get a mutt...
> 
> There are so many dogs needing a good home, its criminal to pay a breeder for a dog. You also get a dog with less likelihood of inbred genetic defects. My last two dogs were great, both mix and match, both incredibly healthy, both lasted more than 17 years.


completely and 100 percent agree, very good advice, my brothers dog is rescue and has been brilliant, better than my do what he wants dog, lol.

springers are very energetic dogs, i wouldnt recommend them, boxers are good but need to be trained well from pups, anything after 1 yr old and its hard to train them new things. labradors are a good calm energetic breed bit can develop a tenancy to bite if its not taught quickly.

i would go with a staff, i dont own one so cant say im biased, but they are very loyal and easily trained dogs, what more do you want?


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a bullmastiff, he gets a walk in the morning and one in the evening. sleeps all day!!! really affectionate. if your in the room he sleeps on your lap. great deterant if any badmen were looking through the window but truth be told he wouldnt hurt a fly. iv never heard him growl ever and he has never bitten. great with my partner, mates, animals and kids. couldnt of wished for a better dog.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Slamdog said:


> so... Thor... with the russel in a pink tutu?
> 
> i do wonder sometimes......
> 
> i had a jack as a kid... great dog.... till it ate my guinea pigs. its dad was one that would rip your legs off if you looked at it...


That is a sad story Slam :crying:



Pithead said:


> Is this a Jack Russel?-


No thats Jack the Ripper :death:

I wouldnt get any of the working/hunting dogs of you want a couch potato. Personally a great short haired, low energy dog for you would be a Basset Hound. but its all down to taste, they arent exactly a 'hard' dog, if you know what I mean.

SD


----------



## J.B. (Jul 6, 2008)

without a doubt mate i would recommed a Dogue de Bordeaux.

We have a female just over a year old, low exercise requirement, placid, loving, loyal perfect all round dog in our experience.

We have a boxer also and have had boxers in the past, great dog but high exercise requirement also hyper active (generally) but a great dog... not a breed a id recommend given your reqs tho.

Labs are a nice family/house dog and my family have labs but tend to be 'chewers' as young dogs/pups. they will eat everything in your house mate, shoes, sofa table n chairs, skirting boards the lot.

We had never had anything chewed by our DDB, she wants to learn so easy to train, loves our 4yr old and shes a big impressive dog to boot so in our experience she covers all bases.

The male can be fookin huge tho so a female may be a better choice if you dont want something the size of a donkey in your house lol.

When our old boxer isnt with us anymore i aim to get a male Bordeaux to go with the female, the boxer is 15 now tho and shows no signs of retirement...

to be honest mostly all the mastif breeds will make great family dogs if brought up correctly.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> My fiance and I are looking to get a dog in the new year. We never had the space originally, but since moving we now have more space and more time for a dog.
> 
> I've looked at things like a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Boxer, quite a few others....has anyone any suggestions for a:
> 
> ...


its a shame she does not want a GSD

i had one for 11 years, he was the best looking dog ever, people would stop me in the street to ask about him.

his great great grandfather was the last GSD to win crufts back in 1972

i used to show him as well only in the smaller shows as i was inexperienced as a handler and that will always affect the dog.

he won sh1t loads , ive still got so many best in show rosettes.

needs alot of walks tho they can out trot a pony over very long distances

and they are the second most intelligent breed after border collies, believe it or not the poodle comes third.

they would die to protect you but contrary to common belief they are no more vicious than most other breeds its just that they are a working dog so they will gaurd without much training.

i live in town and i would take him out without a lead and never had a problem even if he saw another dog , i would just let him know i was watching him and all would be fine , he would stick to my leg like glue.

he was quite a bold dog and needed a firm hand (deep voice) when training.

only real problem was he loved water and a football , some times if i was a bit slow he would be in like roy keane .

even i could not stop him when he saw a football, cats no problem footballs no chance.

and of course most kids and adults when seeing a big dog like him comming in for the ball would let him have it, some would try and tackle him but he always won.

this was very embarassing and sometimes expencive.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> My fiance and I are looking to get a dog in the new year. We never had the space originally, but since moving we now have more space and more time for a dog.
> 
> I've looked at things like a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Boxer, quite a few others....has anyone any suggestions for a:
> 
> ...


what makes you think an akita cant be friendly or obedient?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

eurgar said:


> what makes you think an akita cant be friendly or obedient?


ditto

well trained they are very obedient and great with family/friends. IME they are not difficult to train


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry about the longish reply 1st off.....

A retired greyhound fits most of your requirements.

Very little shedding,

No doggy odour,

Quiet, hardly ever barks,

Low to medum energy, (they're sprinters remember)

Medium size.

Already house trained

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/greyhound.htm

I'm on the brink of quitting my job and going full time with the dog training/behavior side of things. My main concern is that no matter what work i do, people will still give affection at the wrong times and not stick to the program when i'm gone, thus.... the dog doesn't get rehabilitated and i look bad.

I have 10clients i'm working with now and 5 of them are greyhounds due to the fact i started offering services at the local greyhound trust rescue.

For the 1st year of theor lives retired racers grow up with lots of human contact and usually live in big packs in large fields, so they are very trusting of humans and friendly. But most have never seen any dog apart from another greyhound, so you have to socialize them extensively. Also you would have to work on lowering it's preydrive.

Saying this, some of them just give up on racing and no longer want to chase. My mate has a bitch who is super calm, no preydrive and almost from day one walked perfectly to heel with no lead and will chase and fetch balls etc. My dog was classed as "high prey drive" meaning it should never be offlead and will never be cat safe. She now never has a lead on her neck and she will show interest in chasing squirells and deer, but wont chase but it's taken over a year worth of work to break her. She's a bit of an exception as she was very keen when i got her and would try to whip and bite though the lead even it a paper bag was blowing across the road.

30min walk in the morning and she will sleep till mid afternoon. Another 30mins at tea time and a play about and some affection at night and she's good as gold. I run 2-3miles a few time a week with her, (so you bro could do sprint training easily with one) but had to work her up to this to build endurance. If i run flat out she is just off a fast walk and into a canter, the lab i run with is running almost full chat.

View attachment 20222


looking for attention

View attachment 20223


chilling watching the tv

View attachment 20224


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

maccer said:


> ditto
> 
> well trained they are very obedient and great with family/friends. IME they are not difficult to train


Talking to some owners - plus research on wiki and places like that.

Sorry if that's not an accurate picture, I can only go off what others have on the whole told me.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd update people to say we may have found a nice bitch. Thanks to everyone who's offered advice!

Pics to follow if we get her


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Boxer.

Energetic, and mad as fcuk, but I would never buy another breed.

I had one die about a year ago. Had her for over thirteen years. She was the best dog a man could ask for.

So loyal, and protective, but excellent with children.

My young cousine has literally destroyed my current boxer, he's four and likes to fight with her, but she has never so much as growled at him. But if someone she dosn't know knocks at the door, the ears are up and shes ready for action.

I love boxer dogs.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Just thought I'd update people to say we may have found a nice bitch. Thanks to everyone who's offered advice!
> 
> Pics to follow if we get her


Any idea on the breed haha....?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Beans said:


> Any idea on the breed haha....?


I'm going to leave it until I can take some pics


----------

